

HN Plays 2048 (democracy) - JumpCrisscross
http://hnplays2048-democracy.herokuapp.com

======
ars
A bit frustrating since people keep making bad moves.

It's is NOT the best move to always combine big numbers!!

You want to keep shifting the larger numbers over to the corner. If you
combine numbers on the other side you have a large number on the wrong side
and the game becomes unwinable.

In fact if you have combinable numbers on the wrong side you want to try hard
to _avoid_ combining them. (By shaking the board, and hoping to put a number
in between the combinable ones.)

------
stormbrew
All this is telling me is that a lot of people are kind of bad at this game.
:/

~~~
ah-
Just a friendly reminder, never ever move the highest number out of the
corner.

~~~
ars
The group just has to decide _which_ corner.

Personally I prefer the lower left.

~~~
stormbrew
well, once it's in a corner it shouldn't really matter which one any
individual prefers. Once it's past 512 you have really low odds of recovering
from moving it out of the corner in a single player game, probably more like
128 in this group form.

------
ekianjo
Is this a proof that democracy does not work ? :)

~~~
joeblau
actually...

------
Centigonal
It's broken for me!

There are no tiles, and I'm the only user online.

------
fallinghawks
Right after an exceptionally dumb move is made, all activity seems to halt for
just a moment, like everyone said "crap!" all at once.

------
joeblau
This is the only way I'll be able to win :). Thanks!

edit: And we lost the first game.

------
tiger10guy
It might be useful to record the inputs. Someone could train an AI to play
2048 like HN.

~~~
ars
It's not really a hard game, just tedious since too many mistakes and you're
finished. Sometimes a single mistake and it's over.

------
ulam2
Democracy?? More like Chaos!

